
Ask HN: Want to Join Our Cryptocurrency Startup? - dushanperera
The cryptocurrency landscape is rapidly expanding and it’s hard to keep up. Information and community sentiment about different coins is fragmented across various forums such a reddit, bitcointalk, and telegraph.<p>We hope to solve this problem by building a platform that allows users to communicate and share their ideas about their favorite coins. We are currently a team of two developers, trying to find others interested in working on this amazing project!<p>Our stack is a ReactJS frontend and NodeJS&#x2F;MongoDB backend. We also use Webpack and Babel. We are focused on keeping best practices, a well maintained codebase and a clean development process.<p>We are almost ready to release our alpha, and are now looking to expand our team. After we have developed a viable product, we plan to seek investments. Once funded, we will scale our startup by hiring more developers, hiring community managers, and marketing the application.<p>If you are interested in becoming a co-founder, and working on a very challenging and interesting website, email us your resume at contact at satisoftware dot com. We will respond asap.<p>We are an international company operating out of both Los Angeles and Switzerland. This is an co-founder&#x2F;equity position.
======
philippnagel
In order to solve the problem of fragmented forums you are building another
forum?

~~~
dushanperera
The problem we wanted to address was, lets say a new coin is released,
typically I find myself looking through various threads on bitcointalk or
reddit to find information about it. Our site will be something more twitter-
like, where each coin will have its own feed that is constantly being updated
with other user's ideas and sentiments. It will also allow users to manage
their portfolios and see other's users portfolios. We are emphasizing the
social aspect, so you can follow others and gain followers. There are many
more features, but this is the core of the site. We want to build the go-to
source for coin-specific information and crypto-related social interaction,
kind of like the Trollbox but much more advanced and involved.

------
freeslugs
link to your site!

~~~
dushanperera
We are still under development but if you are interested we can give you
private access to the site, just email us at contact at satisoftware dot com.

